

Chegg Hires Former Netflix COO To Manage Massive Textbook Warehouse - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/04/chegg-netflix-coo-warehouse/

======
brianbreslin
This is pretty interesting, and a smart move for Chegg. Logistics could
improve their margins substantially. Look at diapers.com/soap.com

